
Google Aims To Wrest Display Ads From Yahoo - jlhamilton
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/18/technology/internet/18exchange.html
======
chris123
EXCERPTS:

DoubleClick Ad Exchange, will greatly simplify the process of buying and
selling display advertising, allowing many more publishers and advertisers to
benefit from it.

But both in display advertising and in advertising exchanges, Google finds
itself in the unfamiliar role of underdog. As one of the Web’s biggest
publishers, and a seller of ads on a network of top sites like eBay and
hundreds of newspapers, Yahoo is the king of the display advertising business.

The new system will automatically allow hundreds of thousands of advertisers
and publishers who now use Google’s AdWords and AdSense systems to run their
ads and ad space through the exchange.

